# Nano Diffuser Clogged Up.



## Hadouken441 (Feb 19, 2010)

It worked when i first got it so its not just me being impatient haha. What happened was that I took out my co2 to do a treatment for blue green algae and I just left the airline running out of the water with my diffuser attached. I know I should have taken it out and cleaned it right away but now that Im ready to use it, its so clogged up that I cant even blow through it with my mouth. Im running a DIY co2 so I dont just want to set it all up and have my bottle explode. I soaked my diffuser in bleach for a good 6 hours and its still stuffed up. Anyone else have this problem? How did you fix it?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

if its not glass and you can remove the diffuser plate you can put it on an oven element and "cook it for 10 min" and thats how i cleaned mine back in the day.

now with the new glass ones.... well i just try to keep them clean in general.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

Hadouken441 said:


> [My diffuser is] ... so clogged up that I cant even blow through it with my mouth.


The pressure necessary to use a glass diffuser is naturally greater than the pressure you can generate using your mouth. In other words, you should never be able to "blow" through a diffuser.



hadouken441 said:


> Im running a DIY co2 so I dont just want to set it all up and have my bottle explode.


If you're using DIY CO2, then you shouldn't be using a glass diffuser at all. DIY CO2 is simply unable to generate the pressure needed to operate a glass diffuser. Instead, you should be diffusing CO2 using other methods that don't require high(er) pressures such as feeding the CO2 line into a powerhead or canister filter so that the propeller breaks up the CO2 into micro bubbles. A cheap yet effective method is described in this thread:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s/44053-tiny-super-efficient-co2-reactor.html

Also, check out the following thread as well:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/equipment/68167-glass-diffuser-diy-co2.html



Hadouken441 said:


> I soaked my diffuser in bleach for a good 6 hours and its still stuffed up. Anyone else have this problem? How did you fix it?


To clean a glass diffuser, you can also use a dilute acid or Seachem's Flourish Excel.


----------

